# Hi from SE Phoenix



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd start posting flyer's in feed and tack stores. You might also see if there are any riding clubs in your area. They would be a good place to get some word or mouth vibe going. I've often thought of starting a business like that. I have a strong farm background and most farmer/ranchers can't get away because of livestock. 
Oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Good luck with job-hunting. :wink:


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

have fun


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome and I hope you find work soon.


----------



## saskiayankee (Apr 29, 2009)

Phoenix is very often on TV, on Animal planet, do you know? 
Is there often animal cruelty? 
In each case Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

